# Uncontrollable Head Shakes...???



## kashley107 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, we have a 3 year old male who we just noticed (twice this week so far, around the same time in the evening) will start shaking his head and it is clear that he is not in control. It lasts about 10 seconds and his body seems to tremble a litle bit right after. I looked up epilepsy in dogs and thats the only thing we could think of. Anyone have similar experience or advice/ideas?
Thanks


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I suggest getting him to your vet soon. You may also video the episode so that the vet can observe exactly what happens.

Another thought, prior to the shaking has he been in the yard unsupervised? Or are there any other enviromental changes where he might have come in contact with plants or chemicals or in the case of one of my dogs, a toad?

Best of luck with a diagnosis and resolution to the problem. Please keep us posted.


----------

